# Welches Headset? *Wichtig*



## NOOKYN (28. Februar 2009)

Moin, 

da mein altes Headset grad in Ar*** gegang ist, muss schnellst möglich ein neues her.

Ich benutze es hauptsächlich zum Spiele, höre aber dabei auch gerne Musik.
Ich stehe auf Bässe, also darf es ruhig ein bisschen mehr Bum*** 

Habe eine Creative Xtreme Gamer X-Fi Fatal1ty Pro. Series drin, und möchte diese auch gerne ausnutzen, sprich Klicken Anschluss.

Ich habe an folgendes Headset gedacht:

Caseking.de » Sound » 5.1 Headsets » Speed-Link SL-8793-SBK Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset

Habe nur gutes gehört, auch von Seiten der PCGH und der Preis ist mir auch recht.

Allerdings mag ich das Design nicht so gerne, und habe dann gesehn, dass das Razer Barracuda, heruntergesetzt wurde, auf den gleichen Preis:

Caseking.de » Sound » 5.1 Headsets » Razer Barracuda HP-1 Headset

Ich finde es sieht klasse aus, und bei dem Preis sollte es sich doch auch nicht schlecht anhören oder???

Was meint ihr dazu? 

Bin auch gerne für neue Vorschläge offen!


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Also mit dem Medusa NX würdest du nen guten Fang machen. Gerade weil du oft zockst und ne gute soundkarte drinnhast. Ich würde eben das Medusa bevorzugen, hier hast du n paar meinungen zum HP 1:
LINK


----------



## Painxx (28. Februar 2009)

Razer Baracuda ist ein Witz. Das Ding ist einfach schlimm. Ich hatte es mal für 1week bekommen. Der Ton usw... invergleich zu 20 euro Stereoheadset schlechter und die Qualität ist einfach grottig. Beim Kumpel ist das Headset nach 2Wochen (1-2 Stunden am Tag Benutzung) auseinander gefallen und die Ohrmüscheln waren einfach raus gegangen. Dann hat er dieses zurückgecshickt und bekam noch eins. Es war wie zuvor immernoch dasselbe. Ton schlecht und geht schnell kaputt.

Mein Tipp: Holl entweder jetzt das NX und werde glücklich oder warte auf Razer Megalodon ( 7.1 , usw...), welches nächsten Monat erscheint. Logitech G35 wird bestimmt ein Reinfall sein


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Februar 2009)

Logitech, kann ich mir auch nicht so gut vorstellen, obwohl ich mein Z5500 von denen habe, und das für mich wirklich super ist  Aber das einzige "Gamer Headset" was die bist jetzt hatten,dieses Neckset Precision... Absolout Sch**** ist!

Was soll das Razer den kosten??? Und hat es Klinke? Weil das Logitech G35 ja auch USB ist


----------



## Painxx (28. Februar 2009)

Razer soll 120-150 euro kosten.  
Razer Megalodon - Put Sound In Its Place | Razer | For Gamers. By Gamers.™ |

GC 2008: Erster Eindruck von Razers 7.1-Headset Megalodon im PCGH-Hands-on-Test - Razer, Megalodon, 7.1, Spieler-Headset

Also es soll USB sein, aber schau dir mal das an. Das Ding wird genial und ich kenne jmd. der es auf GC getestet hat. Auch, wenn das Headset erst ich Entwicklungsstadium war, war es echt genial. 

Aber wenn du  ein Headset jetzt unbedingt brauchst, nim NX. Du hast ja eine X-Fi Soundkarte.
Bei mir ist es fraglich, weil ich keine Soundkarte habe und eigentlich kein Geld dafür investieren will


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Februar 2009)

Also das Razer ist nichts für mich, den USB nein danke 

Aber da steht ja auch was vom Roccat Kave? Ich habe die Roccat Kone, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, vllt ist das Headset ja auch ne Chance wert 

Und sonst nehme ich das Medusa NX habe nur gutes darüber gehört, und es ist sofort verfügbar


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich grad ein wenig über das Roccat Kave informiert, und muss sagen alle Achtung! 

Dieses Headset spricht mich sehr an, beim Design angefang bis hin zur Technik.

Bleibt nur die Frage, wann es rauskommt, und was es kosten soll!


----------



## Painxx (28. Februar 2009)

ich glaub bis es rauskommt, wirds noch 1 jahr dauern^^...  Nim lieber NX... aja, gibts eigentlich release jetzt von Kave?

P.S. Hab auch die Kone und auf Razer GOlatihus SPeed alpha .. ich spiele auf ultra low sense und das ist es genial^^


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Februar 2009)

Habe das Razer Goliathus Omega Speed Edition für die Kone 

Mmmh da ich ja kommende Woche ein Headset brauche, wirds das NX!

Und mal gucken was dann aus dem Kave wird


----------



## KennyKiller (28. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mich noch recht erinnern kann ist das Razer Baracuda schon 2Jahre alt, damals für 200Euro oder so, hat überall schlechte Bewertungen kassiert


----------



## Painxx (28. Februar 2009)

jo baracuda schrott  ... hmm... bin gespannt wann razer megadolon erscheint... Weil wenn nicht in den nächsten 6weeks, dann holl ich mir gleich NX


----------



## NOOKYN (1. März 2009)

Also denke ich mal, dass das Medusa NX sozusagen das Mass der Dinge ist, zurzeit in diesem Preisbereich, wenn nur ein 300€ Headset besser ist, kann man damit wohl zufrieden sein.

Nur das Megalodon oder Kave können da wohl rankommen. Doch diese kosten nicht nur wesentlich mehr, sondern kommen auch erst in den nächsten Monaten raus.

Also für mich wird es das Medusa NX, und vllt in nächster Zeit das Roccat Kave wenn es überzeugt, den vom Design her is das allererste Sahne!

Ich schreibe nochmal nen kleinen Bericht zum Medusa, wenn es kommende Woche ankommt.

Greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## Master90 (1. März 2009)

also ich würde auch die medusa nx nehmen...die von razer gehen wohl anscheinend sehr schnell kaputt =(


----------



## Painxx (1. März 2009)

ja die alten. Kensnt du das neue Carcharias? Das ist Stereo für 80 euro, und ist vorgänger von Megalodon. Megalodon ist der könig^^... Denn kann man mit den anderen Razer Headsets nicht vergleichen


----------



## grubsnek (1. März 2009)

Master90 schrieb:


> also ich würde auch die medusa nx nehmen...die von razer gehen wohl anscheinend sehr schnell kaputt =(



das taten die alten Medusas auch


----------



## KennyKiller (1. März 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> das taten die alten Medusas auch


ja, meisten eine der beiden Ohrteile


----------



## Painxx (1. März 2009)

xD jo, bei mir ist ein Ohrmuschel abgefallen und die andere teilweise, bzw. hängt auf einem kabel xD .. Naja, es ist gottseidank beim NX nicht mehr..


----------



## furyyy (1. März 2009)

Entweder sennheiser oder steelseries bei nem headset !!!!!


----------



## NOOKYN (1. März 2009)

Geht^^

Sennheiser hat zwar guten Sound, aber keinen guten Tragekomfort wie ich finde und das Design ist auch 

Steelseries, hat zwar ein gutes Design, allerdings mangelt es dort an einem guten Sound. Ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht atemberaubend.

Ich steh gerade in meiner Wahl zwischen dem Medusa NX und dem Razer Carcharias. Das Razer, spricht mich vom Design her an, wo ich sehr viel Wert drauf lege.

Welches ist aber vom Sound her besser? Medusa NX oder Carcharias? Bitte 5.1 außer acht nehmen, das ist mir eig gar nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Painxx (1. März 2009)

carcharias ist nicht so... Da ist NX viel viel besser vom SOund usw.... Habs shcon beim kollegen getestet. Also für mich ist carcharias alpha Version von Megalodon als Stereoheadset und kleiner und deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Tecqu (1. März 2009)

Ich überleg mir, auch zurzeit ein neues Headset zuzulegen. Mein jetziges tuts zwar noch(seit über 3 Jahren!), aber 20€ sind halt nicht klangqualität pur 
Ich denke, dass das NX wohl die beste Klangquali für das Geld hat. 
Das Megalodon klingt zwar geil(würde gut zu meiner Maus+Tastatur passen), aber ich denke, dass es weit über 100€ kostet und USB... Bääh! Wozu hat man denn ne Soundkarte!
Geht es eigentlich problemlos mit Verzweigern die Soundkarte dann an die Lautsprecher und das Headset anzuschließen?


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (1. März 2009)

warum willst du eigentlich kein sennheiser?? das pc350 scheint wirklich gut zu sein


----------



## NOOKYN (1. März 2009)

Mag die Sennheiser einfach nicht so gerne. Und die 110€ für das PC350 sind mir zu teuer, da es mich einfach nicht vom hocker haut.

Habe soeben das Medusa NX bei CaseKing.de bestellt, weil es da sofort verfügbar war, und die paar Euro mehr sind mir egal 

Hoffe das es dann Dienstag,Mittwoch ankommt.Und dann werde ich mal einen kleinen Eindruck mit Bildern posten 

Greetz 

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## Schmiddy (2. März 2009)

Ich persönlich hab mir ein sennheiser PC 161, Klinke zugelegt und kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen. Der Klang sowohl von Mikro als auch der des Kopfhörers an sich ist Phenomenal. Über die Langlebigkeit ist mir bisher nur bestes zu Ohren gekommen, was ich vom Medusa nicht behaupten kann, da es bei 2 freunden von mir schnell den geist aufgab. Es is halt "nur" Stereo aber nimm kein USB, das is nich so toll. Auch der Tragekomfort ist bestens, wobei es nichts für Leue mit kleinen Köpfen ist, da es relativ "weit" ist. Ein tolles Gerät.
Sennheiser PC 161, Klinke (500926) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## NOOKYN (2. März 2009)

Wie gesagt ist hier eig. schon CLOSED, da ich mir gestern das Speedlink Medusa NX bestellt habe, bei Caseking.de

Gabs zwar woanders günstiger, aber ich verlass mich auf den guten/schnellen Service von Caseking, sollte morgen schon ankommen 

Ich hoffe, dass das Medusa NX besser ist und voralldem länger hält ist, als das alte Medusa.

Ich werde meine Eindrücke auf jedenfall preis geben.

Greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## Eru123 (2. März 2009)

Hab das Medusa und bin sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## Painxx (2. März 2009)

verdammt... Noch fast 1monat warten und ich werd dann entweder Razer Megalodon ( <-- weil ich keine Soundkarte hab) oder Medusa NX zuhause haben ...


----------



## NOOKYN (3. März 2009)

Hab grad nochmal geschaut, unddas Medusa NX sollte heute noch ankommen 

Da ich eine geile Soundkarte habe, ist USB für mich uninteressant, und kommt meiner Meinung auch nicht an richtige Soundk. ran, weil die Einstellungen meistens sehr bedürftig sind, und auch der Sound einfach nicht so rüberkommt.

Btw. ich mag Razer eh nicht so ^^ Hatte schon 2 Mäuse von denen, 1x Lachesis in Banshee Blue, und 1x die Copperhead in Tempest Blue, beide von der Ergonomie für mich schlecht. Design auch nicht so mein Ding, und auch die haltbarkeit war nicht der bringer, bin dann zu G5 Refresh gewechselt, und war sehr zufrieden. Bis die Kone rauskam 

Razer ist einfach zu Marketing gesteuert. Viel Werbung um nix. Resultat daraus, das die Waren viel zu überteuert sind, bestes Beispiel das Barracuda, oder jez die Mamba! 128€ nein danke! Auch wenn sie vllt. für ne W-Lan Maus gut ist!


----------



## Painxx (3. März 2009)

xD, naja... Logitech macht ja die selbe Sache... G19 Tastatur für 180 euro oO! oder die selbe maus (g9x) mit 1xxx dpi mehr releasen und gleich den Preis auf 95 euro steigern, obwohl die normale g9 eigentlich die gleicehn features hat und nur 40 euro kostet. Und Headset ist... Hässlich xD 

Jo, aber du musst mal Razer Deathadder testen ... Würde sie bei Vista 64bit perfekt funktionieren, dann hätte ich aiuch nicht die Kone gekauft^^.. aber kone sit auch nicht schlecht, aber für perfekt low sense aiming ist Mamba und Deathadder geil^^...


So zu HEadsets: Hmm, jo... aber welche funktionen sind in USB Soundkarte nicht verfügbar? Also EAX, aber sonst?


----------



## NOOKYN (3. März 2009)

Ich finde einfach, den Sound nicht so dynamisch. 

Und Razer mag ich einfach aus Prinzip nicht punkt aus.

Weiß nicht, kann mich mit denen nicht anfreuden. Hatte schon alle Mäuse von denen in der Hand, und keine passte. 

Und das Design ist auch fürn 

Und die neuen Logitech Sachen, machen genau den selben Fehler wie Razer schon immer. Viel Gerede, nix dahinter. Wenn ich das schon lese, was hinten auf den Packungen drauf steht. Die 1. Wahl des Gamers etc. lächerlich sowas. Allerdings ist das bei Logitech genau wie bei Razer, nur finde ich das Razer da eine größere Sache draus macht, Von Gamern für Gamern. Ich kenne kaum ein guten "berühmten" Gamer, der ne Razer benutzt. (Ich spreche bei sowas meist von CS)

Einfach zu viel Gelabber und nix dahinter. Auch die neuen Logitech Produkte  

Sowieso fand ich die Produkte, ab der G15 Refresh nicht mehr so dolle. Das Design mochte ich nicht so gerne. Und jetzt dieses G35 Headset mit dem Stimmenverzerrer ohweia ^^

Naja mal gucken was so in Zukunft auf uns wartet, im Peripherie Geschäft!

Ps. bin auch kein Low Sense Gamer, eher Middle-High, und bin damit auch ganz gut unterwegs


----------



## Painxx (3. März 2009)

xD... Hmm, aber verdammt... Mich quält die Frage schon seit 5Monaten '' Wie gut werden die USB SOundkarten von Razer Megalodon 7.1 und logitech G35 klingen? Was ist besser, diese 2 Headsets oder NX + Soundkarte...'' Ich kann einfach lange nicht mehr warten. Langsam verlier ich die Geduld^^... PCGH, plss... fragt Razer oder Logitech ob sie euch die HEadsets vor Release testen lassen... 

Welche Soundkarte von X-Fi ist eigentlich die beste fürs zocken? Und wieso ist die besser als die anderen?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (3. März 2009)

also das razer viel labert und nix dahinter steckt stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht
razer mäuse sind in sachen technik das beste was man auf dem markt bekommen kann


aber sagt doch mal
was für veränderungen hat das NX gegenüber dem 5.1 pro gamer?


----------



## Painxx (3. März 2009)

Ton, Klang, Qualität... Einfach irgendwie alles^^ invergleich zu dem 5.1 pro gamer. Es ist einfach das Beste von Speedlink ever... All ihre Versprechungen sind nun durch dieses Headset erfüllt^^...

Zu Thema Razer usw; Es ist einfach geschmackssache. Z.B. mögen die einen Ferrari mehr als Porsche oder Lamboghini... Es hat hier einfach keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren und zu streiten 

So, kann jdm. meine Soundkartefrage beantworten...  Aja, ich hab Vista 64bit


----------



## NOOKYN (4. März 2009)

Also, ich habe als USB Headset nur das Creative Headset HS-1000 und das klingt im Vergleich zum normalen Creative FATAL1TY + Creative Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro. Series, schlecht.

Also das normale + Soundk. klingt wesentlich besser.

Und Razer hat vllt gute Technik, habe auch nicht behauptet, dass dies nicht so sei, aber mir passen die Mäsue einfach nicht vom Handling, und ihr Design finde ich auch nicht gut.

3 Kollegen von mir haben jeweils die Razer Diamondback und die sind nicht gerade lange haltbar, das Gummi hat sich bei 2 Leuten nach 3 Monaten abgelöst.

Nunja jeder hat eine eigene Meinung, und diese sollte auch respektiert werden. Außerdem werden viele auch von ihren eig. Mäuse gesteuert, sprich wer ne Razer Maus hat findet sie gut, wer ne Logitech hat usw. wer gibt schon freiwillig zu das er Müll gekauft hat (soll nicht heißen das Razer oder Logitech Müll sind, sonder ist allgemein zu verstehen.).

ACH ÜBRIGENS MEIN SPEEDLINK MEDUSA NX 5.1 IST ANGEKOMMEN, UND ES IST WIRKLICH SEHR GUT. ICH WERDE ES ALLERDINGS ERST EIN BISSCHEN MEHR UNTER DIE LUPE NEHMEN,BEVOR ICH MEHR VERRATE.

AM WOCHENENDE IST EINE LAN MIT KOLLEGEN, PERFEKTER ORT ZUM TESTEN 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...HARDWARE&l1=Eingabegeräte&l2=Mäuse/Trackballs


----------



## NOOKYN (4. März 2009)

Painxx schrieb:


> Welche Soundkarte von X-Fi ist eigentlich die beste fürs zocken? Und wieso ist die besser als die anderen?



Also ich selber habe die Creative Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro. Series, und muss sagen das sie einfach nur genial ist. Die neuere Version, sprich Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro. Series ist genau die gleiche, nur mit einem anderen Eingang hinten und einem Alu Gehäuse drumrum, sie ist dafür auch ein bissl kleiner, und das Fatal1ty Logo leuchtet weiß statt rot.

Aber im Sound sind sie genau gleich, und der ist einfach nur Spitze 

Die X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series, ist vom Sound her nicht anders meines Wissens, nur halt dass das Panel dabei ist. 

Die normale Xtreme Gamer, sieht halt ein bissl Hässlicher aus, sage ich mal aber ob der Sound anders ist weiß ich nicht, hab damals die Fatal1ty genommen, weil ich sie günstig bekommen habe und ich auf Design stehe, und da passte sie einfach besser.

Greetz 

F A T A L 1 T Y


*
*


----------



## Painxx (4. März 2009)

hmm, jo..

Zu Razermäusen: Haja, ihr habt ja auch die shit modelle genommen. die Beste ist die Deathadder und Mamba dort... Der rest ist schlicht einfach shit... Lachesis ist einfach eine maus, die nix bringt. Ich kenne in Crysis Wars Eu, CS 1.6, der gut mit Lachesis spielt (ausser 1-3 leut von 1000).


----------



## TyPe_X (4. März 2009)

Ich hab das NX 5.1 und hab dazu einen kurzen Test geschrieben.
Vll interessierts dich ja:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/45012-speedlink-medusa-nx-5-1-gaming-hs-testbericht.html

Edit:
Ups hab erst jetzt gemerkt, dass du es schon bestellt hast 
Sry aber gute Entscheidung!


----------



## OliverE1979 (18. März 2009)

also bevor ich mir nochmal ein Medusa zulege muß schon einiges passieren....
lieber ein ordentliches Stereo Headset. Ich habnachdem mir das 2. Medusa kaputt gegangen ist ein Sennheiser 166 geholt und muß sgen kein Vergleich in Sachen Quali und besonders Sound.
Zusammen mit meiner Titanium Soundkarte wirklich nur zu empfehlen


----------



## ultimateje (18. März 2009)

Ich würde dir auch das Medusa NX empfehlen. Zum zocken genau das richtige. Und Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auch finde ich.


----------



## Painxx (18. März 2009)

ich hab seit fast 3 tagen das Medusa NX und bin begeistert! Der Sound ist brilliant! Und in Spielen wie CS 1.6, CSS, BF2, CoD4, CoD5, Crysis, Crysis Wars ist einfach perfekt. Ich höre gegner besser als mit Stereoheadset und werde sogar schon manchmal als Cheater bezeichnet, da ich jmd. im schleichen höre ;D ... Also kauf hat sich gelohnt! Mikrofon ist sehr gut, nur manchmal sagen einige, dass die den Sound vom Game hören. Aber naja, ich habe Voice mute Taste und deshalb net schlimm


----------

